# Best Buy 3/28 - who's going?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like none of the Northern Colorado stores have any XLs, but most seem to have the regular boxes in stock, 5 per store (at least the ones I called).

Thinking about getting one tomorrow, even though I have an XL on order from Tivo. 

Anyone going to go Tivo shopping Sunday morning?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nah. I probably would have considered picking up a third if they had a deal with a HDTV again though since I am in the market for one of those.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

In general when do they open Sunday? Are they opening early tomorrow?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

10 am Sundays, at least in Colorado


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll be there. Ours opens at 11am.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

Was there today. They had 2 XLs and about 6 regulars stored in overstock. Had them pull down a XL and a regular and was about to make my way to the cashier when another employee stuck her nose into the situation and told them that they can't sell them until tomorrow. Sucks because the guy I originally talked to verified that they were $299.99 and $499.99 in the system.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

I was at a Best Buy in MN, and they had the Tivo Premieres out. The dude said they've already sold a couple today, and would have sold me one if I had wanted one (I'm going through tivo.com eventually...).


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I was planning on buying one, but my accountant has not finished my taxes in a timely manner... so I will have to wait on my tax check.... but I may order and get the Fat Wallet discount anyhow


----------



## eatmyjustice (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm picking one up tomorrow... hopefully they have some left as I won't be able to get to the store until after 12


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

eatmyjustice said:


> I'm picking one up tomorrow... hopefully they have some left as I won't be able to get to the store until after 12


Order one online and select store pickup.


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

BB CSR's are still reporting "No release date or in-store date available this time".

LOL


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

emerz said:


> BB CSR's are still reporting "No release date or in-store date available this time".
> 
> LOL


Call the store directly and ask them to look up the SKUs

SKU: 9744971 (Premiere)
SKU: 9745228 (Premiere XL)


----------



## theoryzero (Jan 7, 2010)

Heh, wow, I don't see the Premiere anywhere in the weekly ad online.


----------



## mzupan (Sep 25, 2006)

theoryzero said:


> Heh, wow, I don't see the Premiere anywhere in the weekly ad online.


Yeah, that surprises me too. It was the first thing I looked for when I woke up.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

In stock on Amazon


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

All the Plano, TX area stores are showing Sold Out for the XL, except for the McKinney store... Hmmmm.

EDIT:... and now all the regular ones are sold out... just about every store in the D/FW market...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

oViTynoT said:


> All the Plano, TX area stores are showing Sold Out for the XL, except for the McKinney store... Hmmmm.


Given how cheap the Best Buy employees can purchase them, I guess that's not too surprising.


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

jeepguy_1980 said:


> In stock on Amazon


Starting to look like the best option for me.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Doesn't look like the stock on BestBuy.com is accurate - all my local stores show sold out, yet last night they all had at least 5 Premieres for sale (and the stores aren't open yet).

Guess I'll find out in about an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## andrew12901 (Dec 20, 2003)

All of the bb's in upstate NY and Vermont are also showing no availability.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd have tried to buy one locally if I was sure I could get Tivo's official 3-year extended warranty, but I couldn't get a confirmation on that, and I don't want BB's extended warrantees, especially where a device bundled with a subscription is concerned.

So I ordered mine online, which also worked out very well, as I'm getting a grandfathered-transfer of a lifetime S1 subscription. Now my problem is being patient and waiting for Tivo to ship them.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

All BestBuys in the Indianapolis area were showing no availability. Went into the store and they had 5 Premiums in stock. No XLs though. They searched the district and said they could not find those. So I ended up just getting the regular Premier. I'll upgrade the drive when available.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

My local Best Buy (Crystal Lake, IL) had none on display (10:15am), but they had 3 in the back. They had to double-check that it was ok to sell today. I bought 2 of them. Hopefully I'll have them hooked up later this afternoon! AND hopefully moving my M-Cards over and calling Comcast will go without a hitch.


----------



## andrew12901 (Dec 20, 2003)

My local bb in Plattsburgh, ny was out based on the website inventory check but when I called in, they said there were 5 in the back. They also said the XL's were backordered. What a poor launch. They should follow Apple's lead for their releases ( I preordered my TiVo and iPad around the same time and Apple's process has been fluid and smooth.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Man, I'm frustrated. I'm on the line with TiVo now. I want the $199 lifetime on each box I bought from BB (since I have two S2 boxes each with Lifetime). They are telling me that I needed to order it thru TiVo. NOWHERE on the TiVo site does it say that I had to order directly from them to get that 1/2 off Lifetime discount!

Asking for a supervisor...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah something is up with BestBuy.com since it is also still showing as a preorder for the Premiere.


----------



## amg6975 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got mine, it's setting up and everything. Been a long time TiVo'er but have been stuck in single tuner Series2 land forever, when I was going to pull the trigger on an HD I read about the Premiere. Good to be up-to-date... finally!


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

dmk1974 said:


> Man, I'm frustrated. I'm on the line with TiVo now. I want the $199 lifetime on each box I bought from BB (since I have two S2 boxes each with Lifetime). They are telling me that I needed to order it thru TiVo. NOWHERE on the TiVo site does it say that I had to order directly from them to get that 1/2 off Lifetime discount!
> 
> Asking for a supervisor...


TiVo told me through chat that I had to buy through them to get the discount. That's why me and several others have to wait till next week to get ours shipped to us.

I see from your signature that you bought two Premieres. Even if you had ordered through TiVo.com, you would've only gotten the $199 upgrade discount on *one *Premiere. The other would've qualified for the $299 lifetime multi-service discount.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

comma said:


> TiVo told me through chat that I had to buy through them to get the discount. That's why me and several others have to wait till next week to get ours shipped to us.
> 
> I see from your signature that you bought two Premieres. Even if you had ordered through TiVo.com, you would've only gotten the $199 upgrade discount on *one *Premiere. The other would've qualified for the $299 lifetime multi-service discount.


I actually also have two S2 boxes that each have lifetime on them. I just don't use them. When I go to my TiVo account, they are both still listed and each shows the same eligibility for the 50% off lifetime plan. My plan then would be to sell the two S3 units that don't have lifetime and then I'd have all lifetime boxes.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

comma said:


> I see from your signature that you bought two Premieres. Even if you had ordered through TiVo.com, you would've only gotten the $199 upgrade discount on *one *Premiere. The other would've qualified for the $299 lifetime multi-service discount.


Incorrect. If you have multiple TiVos each one qualifies for the upgrade offer. The upgrade offer depends on what service you have with that box though. Since he has two lifetime series 2, he would have 2 offers for $199 TiVo Premiere lifetimes when bought through TiVo.com. Now if he wanted to get a third you are correct he would only get the MSD price of $299 on the third box.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Incorrect. If you have multiple TiVos each one qualifies for the upgrade offer. The upgrade offer depends on what service you have with that box though. Since he has two lifetime series 2, he would have 2 offers for $199 TiVo Premiere lifetimes when bought through TiVo.com. Now if he wanted to get a third you are correct he would only get the MSD price of $299 on the third box.


I stand corrected!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Given how cheap the Best Buy employees can purchase them, I guess that's not too surprising.


BB employees get no discount if bought from in-store stock. They can get one if bought direct from TiVo.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

oViTynoT said:


> All the Plano, TX area stores are showing Sold Out for the XL, except for the McKinney store... Hmmmm.
> 
> EDIT:... and now all the regular ones are sold out... just about every store in the D/FW market...


The Premier should be available today at all Best Buy stores, but the Premier XL will only be sold at the larger Magnolia Best Buy stores.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

whats a Magnolia Best Buy store?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They have a Magnolia section that specializes in high end TVs not found at normal Best Buy stores.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

how do you know if yours is a Magnolia?

I haven't been to the actual store yet, but when I to bestbuy.com it shows the PXL as backordered, but the regular Premiere can be ordered. But when I check at stores with my zip it gives me 5 Best Buys and both the P & PXL are showing unavailable.


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

Got to my local Best Buy @ opening. Seems they were all sold out prior to opening...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mike-Mike said:


> how do you know if yours is a Magnolia?
> 
> I haven't been to the actual store yet, but when I to bestbuy.com it shows the PXL as backordered, but the regular Premiere can be ordered. But when I check at stores with my zip it gives me 5 Best Buys and both the P & PXL are showing unavailable.


You might have to call. I checked the store locator and it doesn't say anything about the store being one even though it is.


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

Local BB's sold out 

Pulled the trigger on Amazon:

Premier $299.99 + Next Day Shipping $3.99 (Amazon Prime Trial) + $50 Free Amazon Video On Demand promotion = $303.98 (Delivered on 03/30).


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

how did you get $50 free AVOD? that would make it sweeter than the Fat Wallet deal


----------



## emerz (Aug 18, 2007)

Mike-Mike said:


> how did you get $50 free AVOD? that would make it sweeter than the Fat Wallet deal


Put the Tivo in your cart, proceed to checkout and you will see:

"Promotion Applied: Purchase a qualifying TiVo S4 device and get a $50 Amazon Video On Demand promotional code."


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You would think they would list it on the item page, but instead it shows up towards final checkout.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Got to the Premiere display just as they were putting out the 5 they had in stock. As of 10:10 am, my store only had 4 left. 

Apparently none of the Denver area Best Buys have XL stock nor can they order one from the local or regional warehouse. The sales associate said, and I quote "What good is it for us to have an exclusivity period if we can't get product to sell?" LOL! (I presume he meant retail exclusivity).

Good news is that the three associates that were talking with me had already taken the Tivo online education class. However, none of them knew the differences between the Premiere and the XL other than the extra storage size. And one tried to convince me that the Wireless G adapter on the shelf was really "the new Wireless N" one. Sigh.

Already found two bugs in guided setup ... more later.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder if they are selling like crazy? or if they just didn't adequately prepare for the first day?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike-Mike said:


> I wonder if they are selling like crazy?


That would be interesting to know. Outside of an enthusiast forum like this, who even knew it would be in Best Buy today?? It's not advertised anywhere I can find. Just doesn't seem like the kind of product that mobs of people would be busting down the doors to buy.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

previously I would say no way, but I know I am on the Roku forum as well, and over the Christmas holiday they had a one day promotion that I figured no one would know about.. it locked up their site and sold out within minutes... so I guess you never know


----------



## mzupan (Sep 25, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> The sales associate said, and I quote "What good is it for us to have an exclusivity period if we can't get product to sell?"


I didn't realize BB had an exclusivity period, but if they do that makes it even more odd that they didn't put it in their weekly ad.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

videojanitor said:


> That would be interesting to know. Outside of an enthusiast forum like this, who even knew it would be in Best Buy today?? It's not advertised anywhere I can find. Just doesn't seem like the kind of product that mobs of people would be busting down the doors to buy.


Well don't forget it has been mentioned in every review from places like CNET to the Wall Street Journal that it would be available the 28th at Best Buy.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Well don't forget it has been mentioned in every review from places like CNET to the Wall Street Journal that it would be available the 28th at Best Buy.


I did not think about that. But since it appears to be available at every Best Buy in my area right now, I just might swing by one tonight and take a look. By the time I leave, they might have one less.


----------



## Phasers (May 29, 2008)

Online is showing all my local stores (76120) out of the XL. Anyone know if/when BB will get them in?

I have $420 worth of reward zone certificates I want to spent, that's the reason why I want to buy at BB.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

emerz said:


> Put the Tivo in your cart, proceed to checkout and you will see:
> 
> "Promotion Applied: Purchase a qualifying TiVo S4 device and get a $50 Amazon Video On Demand promotional code."


Here are the terms and conditions of this promotion.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=1255596902&pf_rd_i=B0036OR910


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Phasers said:


> Online is showing all my local stores (76120) out of the XL. Anyone know if/when BB will get them in?
> 
> I have $420 worth of reward zone certificates I want to spent, that's the reason why I want to buy at BB.


Call your local store and ask them. The store-availabilty on the website was wrong all day yesterday. It said my local store had none and when I went in there were 3 (they had sold 2 in the first three hours).


----------



## mr1581 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got the manager at best buy to price match my tivo upgrade offer. They had the box in stock and sold it to me for 239.99 + tax


----------



## naclone (Feb 12, 2002)

mr1581 said:


> I got the manager at best buy to price match my tivo upgrade offer. They had the box in stock and sold it to me for 239.99 + tax


interesting. what did you bring in, a screenshot of the tivo page?


----------



## mr1581 (Mar 29, 2010)

I logged into my TiVo account from my iPhone and showed her the upgrade offer but you could probably log into the site from one of the computers there. They really didn't give me a hard time at all. This was in Philly btw.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

mr1581 said:


> I logged into my TiVo account from my iPhone and showed her the upgrade offer but you could probably log into the site from one of the computers there. They really didn't give me a hard time at all. This was in Philly btw.


Wow, that's very impressive.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Lakewood, CA had (3) Premieres and (1) XL in stock as of 45 minutes ago.

It isn't a Magnolia location.

Randy


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

have a few of the cheap models here but if your gonna go, then go for the big dawg


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

All of the Best Buys in the Plano Area showed fully stocked with both units, yesterday evening (showed sold out on ALL yesterday around lunch) according to the website. 

This AM, the XL's sold out at three of the 6 stores near me, but not the closest one.  

Now the Most (if not all) the BB's in this area are Magnolia, I think...

...and the backorder is gone on the website, too. 


I think I'm going to try MR1581's suggestion and print out my upgrade offer and go pick one up this morning after my staff meeting.


----------



## BOHICA (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw that the new units were out and checked with the closest BB here near Pittsburgh for an XL. The BB website didn't show any in stock, so i called since the site may not show actual stock updates. The Rep said that they did not have any units and the SKU looked to have been removed and they would not be selling them at the store. 

I went to the TiVo website and upgraded from my old S2.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

any clue what the x tended warranties gonna be?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Dr_Diablo said:


> any clue what the x tended warranties gonna be?


A waste of money, like all the other ones?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> A waste of money, like all the other ones?


Depends. On my $500 HD DVD player I got a full $500 credit 1.5 years after I purchased it. I also got a BD player replaced. 
All the extended warranty is for peace of mind anyway. Three years for $40 is not bad. I don't plan on opening up my Premiers, so I figure if there are any issues it will be covered for 36 months. (Plus the Fatwallet rebate should cover the cost of the extended warranty anyway)

Although I've really had no issues with my other boxes, so if the are built with the same quality I probably won't have an issue. But of course if I don't get the extended warranty I'll have a major failure.

Like a $1k Westighouse TV I got a few years ago. A few weeks after the warranty ended the backlighting went out. Had I purchased the extended warranty for $80 it would have been covered. instead it needs a repair costing several hundred. It still sits in a closet unrepaired. of course now the 37" 1080P sets are much cheaper.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

That's sort of the point. For most of us on these boards, we're replacing the equipment long before it breaks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

But with lifetime, I don't know how often we will be replacing the boxes. I guess that depends on TiVo though. Now if you just bought a TiVo HD I don't think I would buy the extended warranty since it is the last generation now. Also in the past I believe occasionally they have had issues with new hardware failing. I want to say the series 3 has issues with their HDMI ports, but I may be thinking of something else.

Personally I went with it since I have no plans to open the box since I went with the XLs and the price was reasonable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> That's sort of the point. For most of us on these boards, we're replacing the equipment long before it breaks.


The extended warranty will also help with the resale value if sold during the extended warranty period.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> The extended warranty will also help with the resale value if sold during the extended warranty period.


You sure it's transferrable? Many/most aren't.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

AbMagFab said:


> You sure it's transferrable? Many/most aren't.


If we're talking about Best Buy's Performance Service Plan, yes.

If we're talking about TiVo's Extended Warranty, also yes.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> That's sort of the point. For most of us on these boards, we're replacing the equipment long before it breaks.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I like this one better:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/generic/8f52/


----------

